# Hymer Table



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Iam going to change the table in my b544 at the moment i have a table on a pneumatic leg, i will need to change this leg for another, my question is are the floor fixing points standard or would i have to install more fixing points


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I found the table in my B544SL to be too large. I had a smaller table made and fitted it to the floor with a Fiamma leg and base having first removed the original Hymer fixing. As the Fiamma base is small in comparison with the Hymer I can replace the original table when the time comes to sell the motorhome there will be no sign that it was changed originally, or they can revert to my set up if required.


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

We found our 544 table to big for just the 2 of us and fitted a leg and bar to the small extension table and fixed it to the wall


----------

